

Clojure port of WebMachine released - thos3000
https://github.com/BankSimple/Clothesline

======
brehaut
Aside from just the port itself is the following quote from the project's
readme:

"BankSimple's stack is also multi-lingual, using Scala, Clojure, and JRuby.
It's important for our development efforts to have a plays-well-with-others
project where code can be shared between languages. We think that JVM language
crosstalk is going to be a major asset for us moving, and increasingly you see
other companies talking about similar experiments. Maybe we're on to
something. Clothesline is a way of finding out."

Obviously, some of banksimple's technical people have a history of dabbling in
multi-language systems but this sort of intentional crosstalk experiment is
very interesting

~~~
KirinDave
We think so. It's actually sort of a strange world. The industry so trained
and experienced with the sort "send it through an awkward C interface" school
of inter-language communication that there isn't really a lot of talk (in the
industry) about what happens when you have lots of languages on a single
language runtime.

I'm betting that it's going to be superb. Our FE guys can work with jRuby and
their web framework of choice. Our Scala fans can use Scala, and Clojure can
do what it's good at in our stack. All of them can talk (with a bit of care)
and seamlessly integrate java libraries. Every time we're discussing
architecture I find myself needing to remind myself that this is possible.

~~~
SkyMarshal
I've been wondering about this for a while now, glad to see someone doing it
on a large scale, will look forward to seeing how it works out. Hope you guys
do some blog posts on it eventually.

On a side note, what do you guys think of the recent brouhaha with Oracle and
ASF? Any concerns related to the future of the JVM?

~~~
KirinDave
Personally I'm not too concerned. It seems like Oracle wants to continue in
good faith.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Good to hear, thanks.

------
clofresh
I'm really happy that people are following WebMachine's example in providing a
framework that guides you in how to do http from a high level, instead of just
providing access to the low level guts. Looking forward to seeing how
Clothesline evolves.

